# My Version of Spanish Romance



## MichaelMurray (Mar 13, 2006)

I am not really a band but this seems to be the only place on here to post your videos/recordings. Here is my version of the famous Spanish Romance:

[video=youtube;GjGbl05-Db4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjGbl05-Db4[/video]


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice. The harmonics in the "transition zones" between the "A" and "B" parts are a nice touch!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Beautiful - really enjoy listening...thanks!


----------



## MichaelMurray (Mar 13, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Very nice. The harmonics in the "transition zones" between the "A" and "B" parts are a nice touch!


Thanks for noticing the harmonics. I was never very happy with the traditional open B strings in this section.


----------

